# MK4 Golf Starts & Immediately Stalls



## frotox (Feb 24, 2011)

When I start the car the engine runs and then immediately dies out. I can keep it going for a period of time by feathering the gas pedal and maintaining a high RPM. I’m hoping I can resolve this, and not the local garage, with any input / ideas I can obtain.
I have researched this web site and others, for things to check and this is the list as of today:

1.) Checked keys. All keys start the car and I can rev the engine to a high RPM, to keep it going, for more than 25 – 20 sec.
2.) Checked for engine fault. No codes, no faults.
3.) Checked the mass air flow sensor, new as of last week, by placing the old one in. same results. NOTE: the engine ran fin with the old MAF, I replaced it because of the engine code said it was bad.
4.) I checked the crankshaft position sensor with my multi meter. I then compared the OHM reading with that of a new one. Readings are identical. I then unplugged it and verified that the car would not start at all. NOTE: not sure if this the best way to verify it?
5.) Replaced the fuel filter.
6.) Verified that the pump is pumping gas, post replacement of the filter, engine is getting gas after I drained the line replacing the filter.
Any ideas on how I can determine what is wrong?

Thank you in advance
fx


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this an AEG engine or another code?

Have you tried performing throttle ADP with VCDS?


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

^My Beetle did the same thing and it needed a throttle body adaptation. Did you have your battery disconnected? What did you do to it, before it started doing this?


----------



## frotox (Feb 24, 2011)

*AEG Engine?*

Not sure. And there are no error codes

thanks
fx


----------



## frotox (Feb 24, 2011)

*throttle body adaptation*

I changed the MAF sensor the week prior to this happening.

The car ran fine and immediately (out of the blue) started stalling, on the way home from work, and just died on me.

I'm interested in what you did with your throttle body to solve your problem.

thanks 
fx


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Throttle body adaptation. You need either VCDS or the VW factory scan tool.


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

I was able to do a Throttle body adaptation without Vag Com in my AEG. I disconnected the battery for a few minutes(you could clean your throttle body while its disconnected), reconnect the battery, turn the key to the ON position without starting, leave the car alone and watch tv for 10-15 minutes, then take your key out and restart. Make sure your battery is charged.
Also try un-plugging your MAF and see if that helps, if so your MAF is bad, try this first.
I changed my ECU with a used one and had to do a throttle body adaptation and the steps listed above adapted my throttle body. If it doesn't work the first time, try again. Hope it helps you!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Sometimes you can get lucky with that, but it's not a proper procedure and it doesn't always work. If it was, it would be in the service manual right next to the scan tool procedure 

...and it will never, ever work on drive-by-wire throttles.


----------



## frotox (Feb 24, 2011)

*Vag-com*

Doesn't appear to add any value. Tells me no error codes and engine will not run long enough to use the other utilities. Am I missing something?

thanks 
fx


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

What doesn't appear to add value? I don't get what you're saying.


----------



## frotox (Feb 24, 2011)

*Vagcom*

hitching the Vagcon up. I not able to determine what the problem is??? There are not faults or fault codes, and the diagnostic test appears to require the engine to be running. Admittedly so I'm an amateur using this device.

thanks for sticking with this thread. I'm still lost for answers..

thanks again
fx


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Post up a full auto scan from the VCDS you're using.

You need the full paid version to do throttle adaptation. The free one is very, very limited in its abilities; it's really only there to test the functionality of your 3rd party cable before purchasing the full version.


----------



## DOPEFLAC (Dec 13, 2013)

I just had the same problem yesterday 2002 golf 2.0 it would start but then stall , no codes where throw. After trying to keep it running for a while i got a p0321 engine speed sensor and read that that can cause the car to stall or not start at all and now my car wont start :banghead: maybe your car hasnt thrown the code yet


----------



## frotox (Feb 24, 2011)

*VW Starts & Then Stall (Update Runs Kinda Now)*

It's been awhile and I have an update:

1.) Replaced fuel filter and pump. No change engine wouldn't start and stay running. 

2.) Validated that the issue was the immobilizer safety circuit.

3.) Replaced battery today and varoommmm it's alive but bucking. Engine stays running but choppy idle.

4.) Tried moving it in my yard and it "bogs" down on me and nearly stalls out, but I got it back to the parking space with a little effort.

5.) I believe this is an AEG engine

6.) Used my BAFX Products - Bluetooth OBD2 scan tool and obtained the following error codes:

P0102 - Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Low Input
P0112 - Powertrain Intake Air Temperature Circuit Low Input

I replaced the Mass Air Flow Sensor a month or so before this all started and I'm reluctant to run and buy another new one unless I certain the current one is the problem.

As usual I appreciate any input

thanks
FX


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

frotox said:


> It's been awhile and I have an update:
> 
> 1.) Replaced fuel filter and pump. No change engine wouldn't start and stay running.
> 
> ...


You could try unplugging your maf and seeing of it runs better, if it does its probably a faulty maf sensor or it got too dirty somehow. Good luck!


----------



## frotox (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yes, We Think Alike (Unplugged the MAF Sensor)*

I read else where in this forum that others unplugged their MAF sensor and engine smoothed out, so tried it. Boom the car runs better. Still not perfect, but I can drive it now. 

I should make clear that the battery was replaced after the original one went dead. I believe that other posting have recommended removing the battery terminals to reset components, also, a weak electrical circuit was referenced as a possible cause or contributor. I did replace the battery earlier today.

I hope that the MAF sensor will be replaced and I can drive the car comfortably. I will post again after I replace the MAF sensor,

thanks again
FX


----------



## jensenchase (Sep 10, 2013)

frotox said:


> I read else where in this forum that others unplugged their MAF sensor and engine smoothed out, so tried it. Boom the car runs better. Still not perfect, but I can drive it now.
> 
> I should make clear that the battery was replaced after the original one went dead. I believe that other posting have recommended removing the battery terminals to reset components, also, a weak electrical circuit was referenced as a possible cause or contributor. I did replace the battery earlier today.
> 
> ...


Glad it's drivable now!  Glad I could help!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Get a good OE MAF from the dealer. Don't get one online or from the parts store. This is a common problem; non-OE MAF's are junk.


----------

